# Any problems with CPT 99174?



## ljhaley@gmail.com (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi everyone! 
My practice administrator is thinking about purchasing the machine to do "Spot vision screening" for our pediatric practice. It's a pretty hefty investment for us. Can anyone tell me if they have had any problems with billing/reimbursement for CPT code 99174? Thank you!!


----------

